# New Business Card



## DGMPhotography (Jan 29, 2016)

What do you think?






Left = front, right = back


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 29, 2016)

Are these two different or a front and back?  Either way I like them.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 29, 2016)

imagemaker46 said:


> Are these two different or a front and back?  Either way I like them.



Good question. Left is front, right is back.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 29, 2016)

Clean, different...  I like it as well.


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice clean graphic.
Consider - someone just handed you this card - you're looking at the front.
What do they DO? What's their business? How do I contact them?


----------



## AceCo55 (Feb 2, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> Nice clean graphic.
> Consider - someone just handed you this card - you're looking at the front.
> What do they DO? What's their business? How do I contact them?


 
I'm seriously not trying to be a smart alec and it is going to sound trite ... but if I couldn't see the contact info on the front I would assume that it HAD to be on the card somewhere so I'd flip it to see if it had something extra on the back.
As to what he does ... it think when I received the card it would be in some kind of context that would give me the clue as to him being a photographer. I can't see/make out the small text running along the side of the "D" but I'm guessing it might have a photography reference.

I like the simplicity of the card - the front, for me, is intriguing and makes me want to turn it over.
The ONLY thing that would concern ME is handing someone the card and insinuating that they are getting the "D"!!! But if you are confident enough to make a joke out of it (if some-one were to take it the "wrong" way) then its all good. I would be a little uncomfortable with that situation - but that's just me. I only mention it to make you aware of a POSSIBLE reaction from some-one ... so that you are prepared for a response.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 2, 2016)

AceCo55 said:


> dennybeall said:
> 
> 
> > Nice clean graphic.
> ...



haha, I agree with you wholeheartedly and I also considered the possibility of the "D," which I think is hilarious. I could also just give them the card with the back side face-up. 

And you were correct - it does say "Daryll Morgan Photography" on the front alongside the D, which is most certainly legible at full 3x2 size.


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 2, 2016)

Being an old retired guy in Florida I have no idea what the "D" means.
Cards can also be left in card holders for advertising or left on the desk of a client where others may notice it. It's a small thing and shouldn't affect the card design by a lot  but at least be considered.
If I hand you my card and you have to look for the info is that the best thing to happen.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 3, 2016)

Haha..


----------



## CCericola (Feb 18, 2016)

Web icons on a business card are useless.  If the type on the front along the D is less than 6pt it will not be legible when printed in reverse out white on black. The ink will start to fill in.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 18, 2016)

The print to the left of the D on the front seems way too small IMO.  And I agree about the social media icons. If they're curious, they'll look themselves. 

And to that end, you're really on all those? Wouldn't it be better to pick one and put your energy into one?

Jake


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 18, 2016)

D-B-J said:


> The print to the left of the D on the front seems way too small IMO.  And I agree about the social media icons. If they're curious, they'll look themselves.
> 
> And to that end, you're really on all those? Wouldn't it be better to pick one and put your energy into one?
> 
> Jake




It's small because this image is about a third of the actual size. And as for the social media, I am actually active on all of them. It's easy actually. My Instagram app allows me to post to almost all of them at the same time with one button.


----------



## photo12345 (Feb 19, 2016)

I like it. I wouldn't take the social media off. In this day and age its some of the best marketing. It takes very little time to actively keep up with all of those. I know a lot of people who only have Facebook and some that barely use Facebook and mostly use Instagram and Twitter.Doesnt hurt having all your bases covered.

Do you have or thought to have a website for people who do not use social media? I know the majority of people have a form of social media one way or another but not all.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2016)

I like the left-side image of the front, with the stylized D on it. My issue with the reverse side of the card is that the actual symbol, the large, italicized D, is clipped off on the letter itself. The "_D_" is no longer the big, bold, reversed (white type on black field) "_D_" that is your ostensible logo.

I don't mean to sound smarty-alecky, but I rate this as a _graphic design fail _on the reverse.

The card would look much more professionally designed and more graphically well thought-out if the reverse side actually showed the whole, entire letter, in the same, exact size as is used on the front of the card. If you want to build a brand around one, single letter...you ought to always show the same, exact letter as your icon. Lopping off the left hand side of the D spoils the letter's basic form...clip off about 3mm of the paper at the left side of the reverse--and you're showing people not much more than a parenthesis symbol, as in   *).*


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 19, 2016)

Derrel said:


> I like the left-side image of the front, with the stylized D on it. My issue with the reverse side of the card is that the actual symbol, the large, italicized D, is clipped off on the letter itself. The "_D_" is no longer the big, bold, reversed (white type on black field) "_D_" that is your ostensible logo.
> 
> I don't mean to sound smarty-alecky, but I rate this as a _graphic design fail _on the reverse.
> 
> The card would look much more professionally designed and more graphically well thought-out if the reverse side actually showed the whole, entire letter, in the same, exact size as is used on the front of the card. If you want to build a brand around one, single letter...you ought to always show the same, exact letter as your icon. Lopping off the left hand side of the D spoils the letter's basic form...clip off about 3mm of the paper at the left side of the reverse--and you're showing people not much more than a parenthesis symbol, as in   *).*



Perhaps... but I think it looks cool


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 19, 2016)

photo12345 said:


> I like it. I wouldn't take the social media off. In this day and age its some of the best marketing. It takes very little time to actively keep up with all of those. I know a lot of people who only have Facebook and some that barely use Facebook and mostly use Instagram and Twitter.Doesnt hurt having all your bases covered.
> 
> Do you have or thought to have a website for people who do not use social media? I know the majority of people have a form of social media one way or another but not all.



The website is on there!

www.daryllmorgan.com


----------

